# CSharp + Trendanzeige



## Dumpfbacke (23 Mai 2016)

Hallo, 

In einer C# Anwendung tauschen wir Variablen mit S7 Steuerungen aus.
Nun möchte ich eine Trendanzeige bei der ich anzuzeigenden Kurvenwerte zur Laufzeit an- und anwählen kann.
Beijer z.B. hat das so auf seiner Visu ausprogrammiert, bei WinCC RT Advancend müssen ja die Kurven bei der Projektierung definiert werden und bei  max. acht  Werten ist auch Schluss.

Kennt jemand vielleich brauchbare und bezahlbare Bibliotkken für C#?

Alle Tips sind willkommen....
...Dumpfbacke


----------



## andy_l (23 Mai 2016)

Was ist bei dir "bezahlbar"?


ich verwende schon seit 20 Jahren die TeeChart Komponente von steema. Kann ich sehr empfehlen!


----------



## gravieren (23 Mai 2016)

andy_l schrieb:


> Was ist bei dir "bezahlbar"?
> 
> 
> ich verwende schon seit 20 Jahren die TeeChart Komponente von steema. Kann ich sehr empfehlen!


Läuft diese unter C##  ?
Wie heißt Componente  -->  AX  ?


----------



## andy_l (24 Mai 2016)

Schau mal bei steema.com auf die Seite. Die Komponente heisst TeeChart und gibt es für unterschiedliche Plattformen. Die .Net ist für alle .Net Sprachen. Ich verwende C#.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 Mai 2016)

OpenSource: http://www.oxyplot.org


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 Mai 2016)

Wenn auch WPF möglich ist: https://github.com/dotnetprojects/WpfToolkit


----------



## Joerg123 (24 Mai 2016)

ZedGraph ist auch kostenlos

http://zedgraph.sourceforge.net/samples.html


----------



## Dumpfbacke (24 Mai 2016)

Super, Danke für alle Antworten!

werd mir die mal der Reihe nach ansehen.
Grundsätzlich möchte ich "Onlinetrends" (Messwerte z.b aus einem Array/RAM) und historische Trends (Messwerte aus einer Datei/Datenbank) anzeigen.
Die Anzeige der Kurven soll dann zur Laufzeit umschaltbar sein, bei Beijer kann man über ein Datum/Uhrzeitfeld den Bereich der Zeitachse definieren...das find ich ganz toll.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit "schneller" Archivierung der Messdaten, 100ms wäre mein Ziel - natürlich dann mit entsprechend kurzer Archivierungsdauer, ARchivdatei z.B nach 24h überschreiben.

Ist eines der oben genannten vielleicht besonders resourcenfressend, laufen soll das ganze auf einem Siemens Open Controller (AMD Dual Core 1Ghz, 4GB Ram)?

Danke!...Dumpfbacke


----------



## andy_l (25 Mai 2016)

Hallo Dumpfbacke,

ich hatte gestern schon mit einer Antwort begonnen, die ist aber irgendwie verloren gegangen.

Bei der von mir verwendeten Komponente habe ich teilweise Charts mit 30 Kurven, die sekündlich über 1 bis 2 Tage mit Daten gefüllt werden. Das läuft noch ziemlich performant. Auch auf dem von Dir beschriebenen System sollte es gut laufen, so viel Ressourcen werden dabei nicht verbraten.

Wenn Du mir ein paar Eckpunkte gibst, könnte ich Dir gerne eine kleine Beispielanwendung schicken, damit Du Dir vom Handling mit einer gewissen Anzahl Datenpunkte selbst ein Bild machen kannst. Selbst daran herumspielen sagt mehr aus als 1000 Worte.

Von den teils kostenlosen Komponenten gibt es auch sehr gute, das möchte ich gar nicht abstreiten. Und wenn man mit dem Funktionsumfang hinkommt oder bei quelloffenen Komponenten selbst etwas erweitern möchte, dann hat das natürlich enorme Vorteile.


----------



## Dumpfbacke (26 Mai 2016)

Hallo Andy_l

super wenn du mir da mal was schicken könntest! 
Die Trialversion vom Teechart.NET hab ich schon mal runtergeladen.
Wie is das mit den Lizenzkosten bei denen, eine Entwicklerlizenz und das "Produkt" kann man dann auf beliebig vielen Zielsystemen einsetzen?
Aktuell hab ich eine Anwendung wo ich 20 Variablen im Gleitpunktformat archivieren/anzeigen möchte.
Einmal schnell (100ms für 24 h) und einmal langsam (alle 15min für ein Jahr oder so...)
Kannst du mir dein Bsp. über PN schicken oder brauchst du meine Emailadresse?

Danke für deine Mühe...
...Dumpfbacke


----------



## PhuongTran1983 (12 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte dieses Thema wieder aktualisieren. Ich bin derzeit mit einer C# Applikation beschäftigt und auf der Suche nach einer Library für Trendanzeige von Echtzeit- sowie Historie-Daten. Zedgraph Version 5.1.5 habe ich schon mal probiert und ich habe mitbekommen, dass die Library nicht mehr gepflegt ist. Meine Frage ist es, dass man außer Zedgraph noch alternative Lösung haben könnte.
Könntet Ihr mir bitte Vorschläge geben.

Danke im Voraus.

Phuong Tran


----------



## andy_l (12 September 2016)

Xin chào,   (ich vermute Deinem Namen nach, dass Du vietnamesisch-stämmig bist, richtig?)

Alternativen gibt es sehr viele. Es kommt immer darauf an, wo Deine Schwerpunkte liegen. Ich habe schon verschiedene verwendet, die einen sind sehr mächtig und haben viele schöne Darstellungsoptionen, dafür sind sie langsam. Wenn man Echtzeitdarstellung benötigt, dann muss man Abstriche bei der Optik machen und eine entsprechende Komponente auswählen.

Und es kommt darauf an, ob und wie viel man investieren möchte. Je nachdem, ob man das für die Ausbildung oder kommerziell verwenden möchte.

Hast Du Dir schon mal "Free Nevron Chart for .NET" angesehen?

Gruß

Andy_L


----------



## PhuongTran1983 (12 September 2016)

Hallo Andy,

Danke für Deine Nachricht.



andy_l schrieb:


> Xin chào,   (ich vermute Deinem Namen nach, dass Du vietnamesisch-stämmig bist, richtig?)


 
 Bei deiner ersten Fragen hast Du recht. Ich bin eine Vietnamese .

Ich bin Neuling bei der .Net Programmierung. Ich habe bisher nur Visualisierung mit LabView und Twincat Plc Hmi gemacht. Die .Net Visualisierung finde ich vom Optik extrem gut. Leider bisher habe ich nicht geschafft, eine gute Trendanzeige zu schreiben. Ich möchte zuerst eine kommerzielle Komponente verwenden, damit man etwas Zeit für eine neue Entwicklung einsparen kann.
Deine Empfehlung für Free Nevron Chart for .NET kenne ich leider nicht, ich werde aber mal angucken. Ich weiß nicht, ob man mit dieser Komponente eine Trend-Darstellung so schön wie Scope View von Beckhoff hat? Hast Du auch schon mal ScopeViewIntegration von Beckhoff in .Net gemacht.

VG Phuong


----------



## dolo280 (12 September 2016)

Hey Leute,

bin eben mal wieder über diese Unterhaltung gestoßen. Wir nutzten für Projekte in der Firma nach wie vor kommerzielle Visualisierungssoftware. Für die private spielerei bin ich allerdings die letzten Tage auf etwas interessantes gestoßen was nach meiner Meinung ein hohes Potential hat: 
Grafana und InfluxDB. 
Eigentlich für IoT-Projekte gedacht und entstanden. Ich hab mal in meinen Blog ein kleines Tutorial mit Jochens DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary geschrieben. Auch auf GitHub findet man das Beispiel-Projekt in C# um einen Einblick zu bieten.
In eine WinForms-Anwendung könnte man es z.B. problemlos mit Awesomium einbetten: http://www.awesomium.com/

Gruß Dominik


----------



## PhuongTran1983 (13 September 2016)

Hallo Dominik,

hast Du schon ein .Net Library für Opc Ua Schnittstelle geschrieben? Könntest Du mir den Link in GitHub zuschicken? Ich bin an diesem Thema auch sehr interessiert. 

VG Phuong


----------



## dolo280 (13 September 2016)

Guten Morgen Phuong,

die OPC UA Verbindung per .NET habe ich leider noch nicht ausprobiert aber bei der OPC DA bin ich mal einen Test mit EasyOPC von OPC Labs eingegangen, war erstaunlich gut mit wenig Aufwand funktionierte. Von Softing etc. gibts hier ja auch recht viele Lösungen. 

Auf GitHub findest Du mein Beispiel hier:
https://github.com/dolo280/s7toInfluxDB

Gruß Dominik


----------



## PhuongTran1983 (13 September 2016)

Hallo Dominik,

Danke Dir für deine Infos. Das ist genau was ich zurzeit brauche.

Ich werde heute diese angucken.

VG Phuong


----------

